# Beginner miniature orchids



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am looking for some miniature orchids and whenever I go to andys orchids I: get lost in all the different ones


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

There is a search option on the left hand side of the web page. you have to scroll down towards the bottom of the page. Search for miniatures & easy growers. I also found this post most helpful:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/67728-new-orchids-orchid-grow-out-tank.html


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks i looked for something like that for ages


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

where they are going to go will determine what you want... the easiest orchid in the world will kick the bucket if it doesnt like where its planted.
Hard to go wrong with Restrepia brachypus, Pleurothallis allenii, Masdevallia herradurae, Dendrobium oligophyllum, and Bulbophyllum lasiochilum if what you want are species orchids.
Hybrids will generally bloom more times per year and be more tolerant of temp variations outside their optimal range


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Do your homework....To find ones to your care, taste and liking. Checkout books on the subject, at your local library.They're over 25,000 sp. of orchids. Just as many hybrids, and they're ones discovered, or waiting to be discovered, each year to add to the list. Once you done your homework, you'll find many members posting different orchids for sell here on Dendroboard, or you post here to find the ones to your liking.
J&L Orchids ~ Home Page Also you can check this place out. They sell a lot of miniature orchids sp.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

froggies3 said:


> I am looking for some miniature orchids and whenever I go to andys orchids I: get lost in all the different ones


imo:


Haraella	odorata
Masdevallia	sernae
Oncidium	cheirophorum

PS should add these are all prolific bloomers for me, with the odorata and sernae being constantly in bloom and the cheirophorom putting out spikes twice a year


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

charlesbrooks said:


> Do your homework....To find ones to your care, taste and liking. Checkout books on the subject, at your local library.They're over 25,000 sp. of orchids. Just as many hybrids, and they're ones discovered, or waiting to be discovered, each year to add to the list. Once you done your homework, you'll find many members posting different orchids for sell here on Dendroboard, or you post here to find the ones to your liking.
> J&L Orchids ~ Home Page Also you can check this place out. They sell a lot of miniature orchids sp.


the problem is that since there are so many orchids a newb can feel rather overwhelmed. I know when I first started my collection it seemed to be information overload, with me only being able to make sense of the information once I finally gt my hands on some plants


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

PantMan said:


> There is a search option on the left hand side of the web page. you have to scroll down towards the bottom of the page. Search for miniatures & easy growers. I also found this post most helpful:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/67728-new-orchids-orchid-grow-out-tank.html


The problem with that search function is that he doesn't ID all the minis and easy growers on the individual orchids so that function misses a lot of the possibilities, however, it is a good place to start.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

one word.... BULBO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bulbophyllums are probably the easiest orchids for the terrarium, and they do really well [to the point of flowering for me] in low circulation, and require very little maintenance...


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks i will look into all your recommendations


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to the addiction........

Pleurothallidinae is a great group to start with, bulbos can be easy.


----------

